
Why You Should Care About Trump’s War on Whistleblowers (10 min) [video] - ak39
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvDDiKsChsM
======
Cypher
I thought Trump supported Wikileaks in the pre election, it was Obama that
refused to pardon Snowden before leaving office.

